

Woonerf and Python - absconditus
http://blog.ianbicking.org/2009/01/16/woonerf-and-python/

======
lucumo
I don't think the analogy holds very well. Woonerven have a speed limit called
"a horse's walk" (less than 20 kph). Obviously such a speed limit is not what
Python's about.

Woonerven also contain many speed-decreasing measures like speed bumps,
chicanes, etc. There may be no traffic lights, but there certainly are
measures to influence driver behavior forcefully.

------
jeroen
It seems the author missed the point of a woonerf. To clarify:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woonerf>

and a better picture:

[http://transportehumano.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/woonerf-...](http://transportehumano.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/woonerf-a.jpg)

------
jauco
While the analogy is nice, I'd hesitate to assume that because woonerven don't
work in big cities python code won't hold up in large heavy used multi
developer codebases. Much traffic is not the same as many developers. There'
no such things as test code and version control in real life.

